# Ball Joint Rubber Boots Fail



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Anybody know who makes the absolute best boots for ball joints and tie rod ends? Mine continually crack open and Grease leaks out. They are just pure garbage. And before you ask, I do not put too much grease in them which could cause the problem. Any suggestions welcomed and appreciated thank you.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't know the absolute best boots available but I know from experience that Ames generally sells the highest quality replacement Pontiac parts. they have gteat tech guys to advise. Here'a link to them:

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

Also, most of the GM A-bodies used the same chassis parts. You could also join and post your question on this site as I have found some great advice there:

Chevelle Tech - Powered by vBulletin

Hope this helps. Luck with your resto!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Make sure you aren't over-filling them with grease. You should be able to feel them beginning to get firm as you're pumping it in. If you go to the point where it's squirting out around the boot, you've gone too far. You've got to leave a little 'give' in there for things to flex as the suspension parts move around, otherwise the internal pressure can split the boots.

Bear


----------

